# Miley Cyrus & Selena Gomez - bald im Playboy?



## beachkini (14 Jan. 2012)

​

Sind *Miley Cyrus (19)* und *Selena Gomez (19)* bald nackt im Playboy zu sehen? Nach dem berühmten Covershooting von Lindsay Lohan, gehen Gerüchte um, dass die beiden Jungstars die Nächsten sind, die sich für das Männermagazin ausziehen.

Angeblich stehen die beiden ganz oben auf einer „Wunschliste“ des Playboy, wie ein angeblicher Insider dem nicht sehr glaubwürdigen Now Magazine gesteckt haben soll. Besonders auf Miley Cyrus habe das Mag ein Auge geworfen.

„Ich denke, es wäre ein riesiger Coup, auch wenn es unwahscheinlich ist“, so die Aussage. „Aber seit Mileys Marijuana-Kontroverse ihr den Ansatz eines Bad Girls verpasst hat, hoffen sie ihr Team überzeugen zu können, dass es an der Zeit sei, das mustergültige Image über Bord zu werfen und etwas Neues zu probieren.“

*Eine Gage von über $2 Millionen sollen Hugh Hefner & Co. bereit sein zu zahlen*. In Lindsays Fall hat sich ihre Gage ja auch locker wieder ausgezahlt, NATÜRLICH würde es bei Miley auch funktionieren, aber deswegen muss sie es noch lange nicht machen. Aber jetzt zurück zur Realität…

Es wird aller Voraussicht nach weder mit Selena Gomez noch mit Miley Cyrus ein Playboy-Shooting geben. Sel ist zu anständig und Miley wird hoffentlich aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt haben. Schon vor einigen Jahren äußerte Hefner Interesse an dem Ex-“Hannah Montana“-Star, allerdings müsste sie dafür erstmal die 18 erreichen. 2010 schrieb Gossip Cop in Berufung auf seine Quellen, dass sie kein Angebot vom Playboy annehmen wird. Geld hat sie ja ohnehin schon genug…


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Jan. 2012)

das werden beide niemals machen ,haben sie garnicht nötig , die haben soviel Kohle auf
dem Konto ,, nicht mal für 10 Millionen *glaub*


----------



## redbeard (14 Jan. 2012)

Aber schön wärs schon. Man kann ja mal ein bißchen träumen...


----------



## Little_Lady (14 Jan. 2012)

Noch sind sie nicht volljährig aber in 10 Jahren ok


----------



## syd67 (14 Jan. 2012)

warten wir noch ein paar jahre ,wenn es dann langsam bergab geht sehen wir sie auch im playboy


----------



## prosit87 (14 Jan. 2012)

I think it's impossible..


----------



## Punisher (15 Jan. 2012)

schön wärs


----------



## UTux (15 Jan. 2012)

syd67 schrieb:


> warten wir noch ein paar jahre ,wenn es dann langsam bergab geht sehen wir sie auch im playboy



Erst im Playboy dann im Dschungelcamp. 

Geld mögen beide noch genug haben. Aber in ein paar Jahren wenn jüngere auftauchen und die zwei keiner mehr verpflichten will, sieht das schon anders aus.

Also nur Geduld.


----------



## Blinkibill (15 Jan. 2012)

syd67 schrieb:


> warten wir noch ein paar jahre ,wenn es dann langsam bergab geht sehen wir sie auch im playboy


Dito:thumbup:


----------

